# Is this a mcdojo



## JzHernandez77 (May 11, 2013)

wingchunacademy.us

I know I should check it for myself and I will but for the time being can somone who knows a mcdojo from a legit dojo give their input on this. All I know is that's it is $90 a month and their is no contract or belt system


----------



## knight2000 (May 11, 2013)

Never been there but he states that his Sifu was Jason Lau. Jason Lau is a very well respected wing chun teacher here in Atlanta. He is not Ip Man lineage but studied with Jiu Wan.


----------



## knight2000 (May 11, 2013)

I also just read that he studied with Miguel Hernandez as well. He is one of Moy Yats top students. I personally met him a few weeks ago and can tell you he is the real deal. So you have your Ip man lineage there if that is Important to you. I would check it out.


----------



## K-man (May 11, 2013)

Looks OK to me from the website.  I like it that there are no contracts and I like the two and a half hour classes. I'm not sure that is says there are no belts. I think this means that you don't have to pay for belts as you progress.  



> Monday through Thursday and Saturday classes consist of thirty minutes of Kung Fu exercises to strengthen your body and cardio system. The next two hours are spent on the training of the Wing Chun system. The system is broken down into eight levels. This is not a belt system where you have to pay for each test to get into the next level. Once you get it, you move on.



The guy sounds legit. Go and see if he has some free introductory classes and talk to some of the students, especially some of the higher grades.  :asian:


----------



## JzHernandez77 (May 11, 2013)

Thanks I already sent him an email and he told me to check it out and ask my questions thier, he sounds very professional it says in his site he doesn't do contracts because he doesn't want people to feel like thier forced to go that he wants you to be thier if its what you want because it makes the school better.


----------



## K-man (May 11, 2013)

JzHernandez77 said:


> Thanks I already sent him an email and he told me to check it out and ask my questions thier, he sounds very professional it says in his site he doesn't do contracts because he doesn't want people to feel like thier forced to go that he wants you to be thier if its what you want because it makes the school better.


That sounds like an honest and genuine guy. Good luck.   :asian:


----------



## mook jong man (May 11, 2013)

In the interests of accuracy , technically speaking a Mcdojo in Wing Chun would be called a Mckwoon.

I know , but I'm a stickler for detail.


----------



## Takai (May 11, 2013)

mook jong man said:


> In the interests of accuracy , technically speaking a Mcdojo in Wing Chun would be called a Mckwoon.
> 
> I know , but I'm a stickler for detail.



McKwoon?!? I am going to have to remember that one.


----------



## JzHernandez77 (May 11, 2013)

Yes lol I knew it couldn't be dojo because its Kung fu but I had no idea what to call it so thanks a lot for teaching me something new


----------



## StormShadow (May 13, 2013)

JzHernandez77 said:


> wingchunacademy.us
> 
> I know I should check it for myself and I will but for the time being can somone who knows a mcdojo from a legit dojo give their input on this. All I know is that's it is $90 a month and their is no contract or belt system



Looks pretty good to me.  No contract = good.  And you shouldn't need a belt.  If you want a belt, buy it from walmart.  Most belts in CMA are American infused. If there is level testing just to guage that you have a solid understanding of the material that you are supposed to know then that is good enough and really the only "belt" there should be.


----------



## wtxs (May 13, 2013)

mook jong man said:


> In the interests of accuracy , technically speaking a Mcdojo in Wing Chun would be called a Mckwoon.  I know , but I'm a stickler for detail.



Mook, please allow me to modify what you've said - "In the interest of accuracy, technically speaking, a McDojo in Chinese martial art could be called an *Chinese takeout*."  For a price, an different menu can be thrown together to satisfy or fool the public's taste.


----------

